# Is it legal to buy firearms over the Internet or by mail order?



## Mike Hasson (Jul 27, 2010)

However, all modern firearms must by law be transferred from a FFL holder dealer with a Federal Firearms License at their business location to the actual buyer. That is why they only ship firearms to a FFL holder for subsequent transfer to our customers, instead of straight to the customer. Is it legal to buy firearms over the Internet or by mail order? please help....

Thanks...
Mike Hasson


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

In short, yes you can. But there is more to it than that. 

This is Canada. All the laws and terms are different here. 

Go to CanadianGunNutz.com to further educate yourself.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Or just leave the guns in the south and let them shoot each other up. What the hell do you need a gun for in Canada? Cant wait for the hunting arguments............... (google "sobey's locations if you ned to eat....)


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, I know the topic heading says "Talk about anything you want" but this really is an aquarium forum. There are other places to talk about guns, as there is no need here to get a pro-gun vs. anti-gun argument going.* We are all here because of our love for the beauty of living aquatic life. *For those of us who feel the need to go hunting or to a shooting range to get out our frustrations, there are *other *websites & forums to cater to us.

BTW, the original poster of this thread does appear a lot like a spammer....

Mods, please close this thread.


----------

